# Show us ya Tats :P



## pythoness (Aug 17, 2006)

Ok i think it's time to bare the flesh..... as there are so many of us with em' lets show em' off.
i'll go first.
i have 13 so far, so only a few to start with,,,, and some you may never see mwahhhahahahaah lol


----------



## pythoness (Aug 17, 2006)

another


----------



## pythoness (Aug 17, 2006)

and another


----------



## pythoness (Aug 17, 2006)

and another one


----------



## pythoness (Aug 17, 2006)

one more, :lol:


----------



## nvenm8 (Aug 17, 2006)

Here is one of mine taken about 3 minutes ago


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Aug 17, 2006)

only have 1 small one....


----------



## dynea (Aug 17, 2006)

ELMO wrote his name wrong...

But your tatts are cool, mine looks to small to show now


----------



## triptych_angel (Aug 17, 2006)

Here are some of mine, dont have pics of the rest on my work pc.


----------



## swampie (Aug 17, 2006)

Here's one of mine .


----------



## pythoness (Aug 17, 2006)

some great work guys 
keep it commin'


----------



## pythoness (Aug 17, 2006)

triptych_angel what's the first one say???


----------



## OdessaStud (Aug 17, 2006)

Sorry but i get in trouble posting some of my tatts so ill show you one of the safer ones lol.
As you can see lousy editting job


----------



## triptych_angel (Aug 17, 2006)

pythoness said:


> triptych_angel what's the first one say???



Harmony


----------



## pythoness (Aug 17, 2006)

thats amazing OdessaStud, i bet that hurt ooowwwch


----------



## herptrader (Aug 17, 2006)

OdessaStud said:


> Sorry but i get in trouble posting some of my tatts so ill show you one of the safer ones lol.
> As you can see lousy editting job



Shame about the frost bite you seem to be suffering


----------



## pythoness (Aug 17, 2006)

> pythoness wrote: ?triptych_angel what's the first one say???
> 
> 
> Harmony


it's beautiful


----------



## codeth (Aug 17, 2006)

will post mine up in a while ( charging cam battery )


----------



## triptych_angel (Aug 17, 2006)

And here are the rest of mine

The writing says "Nobody provokes me with impunity" and is on the Scottish Royal coat of arms. 

P.S I'm Scottish btw


----------



## salebrosus (Aug 17, 2006)

*My tattoo*

This is my one, sits on my lower back-just above my butt.

Simone.


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 17, 2006)

ok taken 2 mins ago.....

it is actually symmetrical, just cant tell cuz im on the phone.....


----------



## pythoness (Aug 17, 2006)

johnbowemonie i just luuuuuuuurrrvvvv those snakes, the design is awesome,  much love......


----------



## salebrosus (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks pythoness. Moosenoose designed it for me- Blackheadeds would have to be my favourites and we were trying to find something that you could see was a definite species and Moosey came up with that. Slightly crooked cos the bit lower down close to my butt tickled like crazy and i couldn't sit still. Higher up i was biting the chair though.

Simone.


----------



## pythoness (Aug 17, 2006)

Kudos to moosenoose too


----------



## alby (Aug 17, 2006)

i tihnk tats are ugly and there the markings of the devil


----------



## scotchbo (Aug 17, 2006)

*my first tat*

Here's my first tat and there are many planned to follow lol


----------



## raptor (Aug 17, 2006)

Not mine exactly but the the other hallf did the work, all freehand.
Jo got the head from a Brian Fround book and the body was freehanded on the client.


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Aug 17, 2006)

cant wait until its finished, 15 hours so far...sorry for crap pics


----------



## salebrosus (Aug 17, 2006)

No tats alby baby?????????

Simone.


----------



## tan (Aug 17, 2006)

two of mine


----------



## nvenm8 (Aug 17, 2006)

alby said:


> i tihnk tats are ugly and there the markings of the devil



Come forth dark lord, :twisted: if so i am damned. :lol:

Damn it's hard to photograph your own shoulder.


----------



## alby (Aug 17, 2006)

haha nope tats what are tats i dont have any


----------



## OuZo (Aug 17, 2006)

My eeny weeny one


----------



## pythoness (Aug 17, 2006)

noice  i love dragonfly's and thats a very nice one


----------



## Mr.K (Aug 17, 2006)

Not Finished Yet (got the belly scales to shade and the tail,claws and snakes to finish up) Gonna redo the black on the tribal too. 
Tattoo's by Jack, &amp; Giovanni


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 17, 2006)

hey odessa...igave ya rats a plug yesterday....hope the calls keep comin for ya.......


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Aug 17, 2006)

I would have had a tat to show except the guys who were going to give it to me last night forgot.


----------



## kwaka_80 (Aug 17, 2006)

Mr.K, Weapon tattoo there chief...


----------



## kwaka_80 (Aug 17, 2006)

Mr.K, Weapon tattoo there chief... 
and ouzo thats hot... i love a girl with a little sholder or neck tatt


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 17, 2006)

what ta ya gettin petey?.....a dollar sign?????/naked women??????

Mr K that looks like some serious hours under the needle......
didnt dream there would be as many cool tats on this site as there are.....awesome stuff


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Aug 17, 2006)

Well punkie, just how cool is Bart Simpson chucking a brown eye on my left butt cheek???

However, the dollar sign is probably allowed to be more prominent. mmmm.


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 17, 2006)

THAT SOUNDS sick.....petey you have GOTTA get those pics up!!!!!!


----------



## pythoness (Aug 17, 2006)

Well, arn't we a colourful bunch (giggle)


----------



## AnteUp (Aug 17, 2006)

Mr. K that is one sweet tatt. 8)


----------



## kabuto (Aug 17, 2006)

amazing tatts.No wander you all can afford high end pets, some of those tatts would have cost a fortune.All the yuppies buy haley's and all the yuppies have tatts.Whats this world comiing to! :roll:


----------



## sabre (Aug 17, 2006)

Here's 1 of mine a cover up job on a 23 yr old tatt that was done with the bearest of equipment at the time.New work being done by alleycatz tattooing.







cheers pete


----------



## skunk (Aug 17, 2006)

*tatts*

hi zoe !!! ohh i see it !!! coool !
heres mine...more to come when i stop buyin snakes &amp; have some cash lol


----------



## pythoness (Aug 17, 2006)

> .Whats this world comiing to!


ummmm filthy looking yuppies (yay) lol


----------



## pythoness (Aug 17, 2006)

oh skunk,,,,,, drool thats AWESOME!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.K (Aug 17, 2006)

That looks nice and fresh skunk - good work. Who Did It?


----------



## codeth (Aug 18, 2006)

geez mr.k that would have cost a fortune


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm trying to upload mine...the computer isn't co-operating.


----------



## skunk (Aug 18, 2006)

thx guys, it was done by andrew from fox body art here in melb.
theyr really good n now id only go to them for ink work, which is how it usually is anyways. we tend to stick to 1 artist eh..


----------



## Oof (Aug 18, 2006)

Cripes Odessa Stud!! I'm not posting my puncy little tat now.

I'll look like some bloody wuss.


----------



## raist (Aug 18, 2006)

Woh! some awesome tats there guys!
Heres one of mine, i got it when i was 18 about 10 years ago... 






My partner's tats..






karma in sanskrit.. just above her, um, crack.


----------



## Davo66 (Aug 18, 2006)

nice partners tat raist  lol
Davo


----------



## junglecarpetsnake (Aug 18, 2006)

one of mine and one of the missuses


----------



## pythoness (Aug 18, 2006)

Beautiful ink peeps, and skunk, your right hun, once you find a top artist you tend to stick with them, most of mine are done by one artist, but there all also about 7-8 years old,,,, need new ones  more more more, oh yea,,


----------



## raist (Aug 18, 2006)

Davo - i keep telling her it means "chicken fried rice" but she doesn't believe me.


----------



## OdessaStud (Aug 18, 2006)

alienpunk said:


> hey odessa...igave ya rats a plug yesterday....hope the calls keep comin for ya.......


Thanks for that alien any chance of getting a copy of your program please...



Kabuto wrote::::
amazing tatts.No wander you all can afford high end pets, some of those tatts would have cost a fortune.All the yuppies buy haley's and all the yuppies have tatts.Whats this world comiing to! 

Im surprised noone has bothered to answer your comment.
Pftt yuppy's!! you say all yuppies have tatts yipee im a 42 year old yuppy,never asume anything about people you know nothing about,some of us work dam hard to get our art work done,I believe your comment is typical of someone believing that the world owes them a living.Get off your butt,and go do what the rest of the population does ( work = money = high end pets)??(what are these)my chooks walk around with butts up do they count as high end pets???lolI found your remarks offensive and one other things whats a bloody haley??


----------



## Loudenj (Aug 18, 2006)

Isn't a haley a former Olympic and Commonwealth games swimmer??


----------



## OuZo (Aug 18, 2006)

It's also a comet 

Hi Skunk btw lol . I know I've seen it before but still love your tat!


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 18, 2006)

heya Odessa...they recorded the show on tape so im working on converting it to modern day media.....its a pretty funny show....listening to my co presenter have a meltdown live on air is the funniest thing we've heard in years.....well worth the conversion alone....i dropped the Odessa rats title and the phone number......hope it all happens for ya.....


----------



## beknluke (Aug 18, 2006)

I'd show mine and Lukes but I honestly can't be bothered uploading them LOL
We love our tats so much that even our dogs have them :shock: :lol:
Nice tats guys 
Bex


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 18, 2006)

kabuto said:


> amazing tatts.No wander you all can afford high end pets, some of those tatts would have cost a fortune.All the yuppies buy haley's and all the yuppies have tatts.Whats this world comiing to! :roll:



spoken like a true cleanskin

perhaps you should try getting inked.....for us so called yuppies the pain becomes pleasure when we mark our bodies like a canvas, marking a time in life when we can look back with retrospection.....some people take photos, us tattooed freaks take inspiration...

perhaps the tat for you comes with a stick of gum....then you can wash it off when its time to transform from yuppie back to hardcore gangster again


----------



## OdessaStud (Aug 18, 2006)

alienpunk said:


> kabuto said:
> 
> 
> > amazing tatts.No wander you all can afford high end pets, some of those tatts would have cost a fortune.All the yuppies buy haley's and all the yuppies have tatts.Whats this world comiing to! :roll:
> ...


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 18, 2006)

perhaps Kabuto is still living in the matrix where tattoos equal jail memories...maybe he's been beaten too many times by inked women....tattoos are ART..., not some tough sticker to show off at parties..the only times someone gets to see my tats at a party is when im ripping my shirt off to avoid their sangria gettin spilt on it....amazing to think someone can come into a thread where people are sharing personal things, the MOST personal of traits, and then roll his eyes and fly off to his little cotton wool castle in the sky.......grrrrrrr


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 18, 2006)

oh yeah....where's OOF....we still havent seen ya tat yet buddy...come on, we've met ya family mate and we wont diss....just share with us will ya.....?


----------



## salebrosus (Aug 18, 2006)

*Hows this for a tat*

Hows this for a tat, i'm sure a few of us have seen it already. WARNING its a bit X-rated.

Simone.


EDITED BY ADMIN- Please Do Not Post Images like that again!
Consider that a Warning!


----------



## pythoness (Aug 18, 2006)

So true odessa..... it's a tribal experience for me, when you get your head into the place where you can tolerate intense pain for some 16 hours at a time, you know thats no yuppy trait, lol. i always wanted to be the tattooed lady, ever since i was a little kid i've always wanted that,,,, and i'm well on my way with 13 and counting. next tat will be a snake, just have to find the right one. it's so hard to find a nice "girly" snake tat that doesn't involve skulls or cobras. if anyone has any i am collecting pics for my next work (i don't mean i want to copy anyone's tatts, something original lol)


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 18, 2006)

how about the front of the book from neverending story?....thats my chickies idea......do it


----------



## scotchbo (Aug 18, 2006)

i was all worried about the pain factor involved in getting a tattoo but after i sat in the chair and the tattooist did his thing i thought hey this dosnt hurt it is just really annoying lol to me it's not a painful pain it's there but it dosnt hurt lol the feeling from getting a tattoo is very hard to explain my mate said it is like heating up a pin and scratching it down your skin. i must be a freak as i enjoy it lol


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 18, 2006)

this one....


----------



## scam7278 (Aug 18, 2006)

i thought it was more like scratching sunburn, hurts a little buy easly handled :wink: but then again it has been a while since i got mine :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pythoness (Aug 18, 2006)

ahhh the auryn, double snakes from never ending story, yep have about a dozen pics of it in my tatt folder lol. i'm thinking about it thats for sure


----------



## tempest (Aug 18, 2006)

Wow, there are some amazing pieces of artwork you guys and gals have.... I love the snakes from the neverending story... would def make an awesome tatt!

I have 3, one I can't photograph myself, one I'm not going to photograph and this one....

This one I designed and I love it... it's just a shame the tattooist didn't do a very good job of it (....apparently tatts on your feet are hard because of the skin being more elastic??? that or an easy excuse but it is a very "fine" design). The most important part of it, is the pentacle and the points don't all meet up :cry: Nevertheless, I still love the tatt because it holds a lot of meaning...


----------



## Oof (Aug 18, 2006)

alienpunk said:


> oh yeah....where's OOF....we still havent seen ya tat yet buddy...come on, we've met ya family mate and we wont diss....just share with us will ya.....?




I'll have to get the missus out and take a piccy. (It's on my chest, kinda hard to take a shot). But it was done in 1989 so its not as good as it once was.

But it's NOTHING like some of the fine artwork I see on here eh.


----------



## raptor (Aug 18, 2006)

peterjohnson64 said:


> I would have had a tat to show except the guys who were going to give it to me last night forgot.



No we didnt you didnt mention it and as it was being discussed by you whilst looking a plaster cornice I we didnt think you were serious.

Besides when I asked you at the shop you just chuckled!!
Offer is still there By the By Happy Birthday


----------



## raptor (Aug 18, 2006)

tempest said:


> Wow, there are some amazing pieces of artwork you guys and gals have.... I love the snakes from the neverending story... would def make an awesome tatt!
> 
> I have 3, one I can't photograph myself, one I'm not going to photograph and this one....
> 
> This one I designed and I love it... it's just a shame the tattooist didn't do a very good job of it (....apparently tatts on your feet are hard because of the skin being more elastic??? that or an easy excuse but it is a very "fine" design). The most important part of it, is the pentacle and the points don't all meet up :cry: Nevertheless, I still love the tatt because it holds a lot of meaning...



No not an easy excuse!! the skin is not more elastic less porous, tough and the tattoo is prone to being rubbed by shoes and socks etc. Client is less likely to sit still whilst feet are being tattooed, not happy with it go back.


----------



## raptor (Aug 18, 2006)

kabuto said:


> amazing tatts.No wander you all can afford high end pets, some of those tatts would have cost a fortune.All the yuppies buy haley's and all the yuppies have tatts.Whats this world comiing to! :roll:



Ever occured to you that people work hard and save their money for their High End Pets Tattos etc?


----------



## tempest (Aug 18, 2006)

raptor said:


> No not an easy excuse!! the skin is not more elastic less porous, tough and the tattoo is prone to being rubbed by shoes and socks etc. Client is less likely to sit still whilst feet are being tattooed, not happy with it go back.



Thanks Raptor, the guy who did it told me to go back after it had healed if I wasn't happy... decided against it though, don't want to risk destroying it more. I'm relatively happy with it and being on my foot, most people are looking down on it and don't notice unless they get up close. And why would you want to get up close with a foot? lol Surprisingly it didn't hurt as much as I though either! I sat pretty still!


----------



## codeth (Aug 18, 2006)

here mine ( not finished yet ) oh and soz bout the shinyness, i just have nice skin :lol: nah i couldnt figure out how the flash works


----------



## NRE-808 (Aug 18, 2006)

here is some pictures of the two that i have so far...... Germany has my next one waiting for me 

top to bottom - Trust, Respect, Honesty, Sincerety





Just a decent celtic cross... i have always liked them


----------



## GreatSage (Aug 18, 2006)

" not happy with it go back."

Dont know about you but in NSW most tat joints are run by Bikers! I had some fall out
on my back tat that another tattooist noticed told me to go back and tell them to fix it 
so I did and he told me to GET F%^#ED! 

So if he isnt 6`18" and 160kgs try but otherwise I would'nt bother!!!....


----------



## Simple (Aug 18, 2006)

Ok, 

here is the the tat on the "female" part of Simple. The "male" has yet to decide what it is he wants and also needs to stop buying snakes so that he can afford it when he decides. Stirfry, show some of yours!


----------



## Kaotic (Aug 18, 2006)

i have 4 at the moment, this is my fave


----------



## RevDaniel (Aug 18, 2006)

*My tattoo's*

here are my two tattoo's


----------



## da_donkey (Aug 18, 2006)

some of mine....camera phone


----------



## Crocboy (Aug 18, 2006)

Tatts


----------



## OdessaStud (Aug 18, 2006)

Nice work people very nice indeed


----------



## pythoness (Aug 18, 2006)

oh wow guys, i had no idea we were all so heavily inked, awesome.... i have a few theorys between rep keepers tatts and alternative lifestyle, they tend to go together more often than not


----------



## Simple (Aug 18, 2006)

Does it matter (in your theory) that I got mine years before my first python?


----------



## yommy (Aug 18, 2006)

saltie skull left shoulder blade, years old but i like it :twisted:


----------



## shamous1 (Aug 18, 2006)

*tatts*



kwaka_80 said:


> i love a girl with a little sholder or neck tatt



That must really be a small tatt Ouzo as there is not much of you. :lol:


----------



## pythoness (Aug 18, 2006)

*RE: tatts*



> Does it matter (in your theory) that I got mine years before my first python?


Not at all, i was the same, been inked for 10 years and snaked for 2


----------



## Simple (Aug 18, 2006)

*RE: tatts*

one thing they have in common - they both usually cost a bundle!


----------



## pythoness (Aug 18, 2006)

*RE: tatts*



> one thing they have in common - they both usually cost a bundle!


it's not what you know, it's WHO you know


----------



## Gobo (Aug 18, 2006)

well even though i said i couldn't be bothered posting mine in here i have nothing better to do so might as well

this is my phoenix tat


----------



## OdessaStud (Aug 19, 2006)

thankyou gobo for takiing the time to post your phoeneix tattoo you are the god of tatts lol


----------



## Gobo (Aug 19, 2006)

well i do what i can
especially for a lady


----------



## jeramie85 (Aug 19, 2006)

OdessaStud that is supurb and so much more i love it 

AGAMIDAE that looks kinda like what ive been thinking of getting

but the main reason i havnt got one is ive always said to people i have a tat for every fight ive lost 
hence the reason for me having no tats (but it may change this year might have to get one got 2 in mind atm)


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Aug 19, 2006)

I want someone to design me another tattoo, but I have no artistic skills (can't draw at all). 

I know what I want, but I just can't draw it! LOL!


----------



## Oof (Aug 19, 2006)

I can do a wicked stickman, but that't the level of my talent. 

So........if any of you want a very low quality stickman......i'm there for ya.


----------



## pixie (Aug 19, 2006)

wow, my tatts suck in comparison to these, hehe, im plannin my next one, i want a buddha statue pic on the bottom of my big toe


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Aug 19, 2006)

Awww...thanks Oof...I might take you up on that 

I always wanted a stick man of my own


----------



## Oof (Aug 19, 2006)

I hear ya, but did you want the stick, the man, of the stick on the man. *grin* 

Did i say that out loud?


----------



## pixie (Aug 19, 2006)

Oof said:


> I hear ya, but did you want the stick, the man, of the stick on the man. *grin*
> 
> Did i say that out loud?


hehehehe


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Aug 19, 2006)

> I hear ya, but did you want the stick, the man, of the stick on the man. *grin*



You know me...what do you think I'd pick??


----------



## Gregory (Aug 19, 2006)

Tattoos are the Devil's work. They are for miscreants and misfits and socially inept people that hide behind them to project an image of themselves that they are really not.
You shouldn't scar your body like that. It's good for nothing. You bring vilification to yourselves.
You all probably acted on impulse and will, in the end, regret your decisions.




Greg.


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 19, 2006)

Gregory said:


> Tattoos are the Devil's work. They are for miscreants and misfits and socially inept people that hide behind them to project an image of themselves that they are really not.
> You shouldn't scar your body like that. It's good for nothing. You bring vilification to yourselves.
> You all probably acted on impulse and will, in the end, regret your decisions.
> 
> ...



thank you for your extremely well worded personal attack on us Greg, and at this point I will allow some of the other folk here to comment.....perhaps you had a bad night listening to the spicegirls and now you are angry at the true individuals....bye bye Greggy Weggy..


..considering your signature contains a business address and your personal details, I would imagine you are a grandmaster in running really fast, because I would imagine the less diplomatic posters here will take offense...half of your client base is probably inked, but you would not know that because we dont get tattooed to display our strength to cleanskins.....

if we are truly the weak ones, why does your signature try to scare off those who will pm you with their two cents worth....why did you enter a thread about tattoos when clearly you are so strongly against such practises?.....obviously to be tough, and yet that is what you accuse US of.....I would like to see you apply the same philosophy in person to a group of so called miscreants, on harleys


----------



## pythoness (Aug 19, 2006)

ummmm greg, people have been decorating their skin in every country from the begining of time. they are tribal markings and a personal choice.... your attitude saddens me,,,,,, and it's people like you who treat me differently when i have my tatts showing, as opposed to having them covered up..... in winter when there all covered, no one would know and i get treated very well in shops and boutiques, but in summer when there on show i get treated like a thug by the self same people...... hmmmmm
i think you just lost a whole heap of buisness.


----------



## Wrasse (Aug 19, 2006)

Troll alert


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 19, 2006)

did someone say BOYCOTT???????????????? :wink:



quick, Greggy Weggy, 15 mins to edit your post!!!!!! :twisted:


----------



## Skorpious (Aug 19, 2006)

Well ignoring narrow minded opinions, here are my two. My first I got on my shoulder, and the second on my lower arm came a year later. I am half-way through designing my third which I plan to be a python coming up my back, over my shoulder with his head on my chest.


----------



## pythoness (Aug 19, 2006)

very nice scorpy, or is it hearvy rofl


----------



## pythoness (Aug 19, 2006)

Seems like a new form of racisim.......
people should be judged by their actions and personallity, not by the colours of their skin,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Skorpious (Aug 19, 2006)

Nah I just didn't want to disturb it :wink: actually i was kneeling and trying to hold my shirt sleeve back


----------



## pythoness (Aug 19, 2006)

i love it, the arm one, it's beautiful work. very nice.


----------



## scotchbo (Aug 19, 2006)

I think you will find greg was joking guy's because if you have seen him you will know why, he's a great guy who has many tattoo's JMO i could be wrong


----------



## pythoness (Aug 19, 2006)

ohh and i fell right into it lol doh'


----------



## scotchbo (Aug 19, 2006)

i'd say so lol


----------



## pythoness (Aug 19, 2006)

Doh' doh' doh'
Sorry greg, but you really shouldn't bait us up like that...... damn net fishermen *tisk* lol


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 19, 2006)

damn now what am i gonna do with all this kerosene hahahahahahahahah


----------



## pythoness (Aug 19, 2006)

hehehehhehe AP go fire twirling


----------



## scotchbo (Aug 19, 2006)

i recon he was fishing and took both of you (pythoness and alienpunk) hook line and sinker lol


----------



## pythoness (Aug 19, 2006)

got gigged,


----------



## OdessaStud (Aug 19, 2006)

Wow so glad i didnt see gregs comment last night what i bite i would have given,
Guess who would have felt very silly?ME
So now Ill have to post another tatt pic.


----------



## Rossagon (Aug 19, 2006)

Heres my only high end rep!! and it did'nt cost all that much!! lol. 







For some reason it got a bit hairy as it got older 

Cheers Rossco.


----------



## mertle (Aug 19, 2006)

Ok here are two of mine, got another one but no pics of it yet, it's a frog on a branch on my lower right leg.

Hope you like these two the moon is on my left upper arm and the pixie is on my right side thigh. 

Got a couple more on my list but I spent all my savings on my newest reptile hehehehehe.


----------



## OuZo (Aug 19, 2006)

> I want someone to design me another tattoo, but I have no artistic skills (can't draw at all).
> 
> I know what I want, but I just can't draw it! LOL!



I know how you feel!!! I have 2 designs that I want but my drawing is sooooooooo crap it would be pointless even trying because it wouldn't even resemble what it's supposed to lol.

Hey greggles, how's those sleeves going? :lol: 

Shamous....you're cruisin for a bruisin buddy :lol:

Oh and there's nuthin wrong with a STICK MAN!!!!! :lol:


----------



## DrOsteo (Aug 19, 2006)

Zo you should get a tattoo of your avatar. It suits you to a T!!! :wink:


----------



## pythoness (Aug 19, 2006)

beautiful odessa, you have some AWESOME work hun.  much props


----------



## scotchbo (Aug 19, 2006)

just take ure designs to ure tattooist and he/she can draw them up for you


----------



## OuZo (Aug 19, 2006)

Lol where should I get it Grant? :lol:

I thought about that scotchbo but what if you don't like their style of drawing? Then you have to tell a big scary man that's been drawing something for you for 2 hours that you hate it :shock:


----------



## marty (Aug 19, 2006)

bit hard to take a pic of yaself. 
for what its worth here it is. 
you get the idea.
this thread has given me the urge again. 
keep em comin'


----------



## Vat69 (Aug 19, 2006)

Lol Greg. For all who haven't met him he has some very very nice ink. He also has a fantastic sense of humour :wink: 

Here's mine...again...skewed due to my leaning...and *yes* I know it needs to be touched up.


----------



## marty (Aug 19, 2006)

g'day vat69.
been meanin' to contact you. 
the youg lass is doin' great. 
eatin'like there is no tomorrow.


----------



## MickeyB (Aug 19, 2006)

There's some really nice and interesting ink here 

I only have three at the moment. I'm planning on extending this one into a neck/shoulder/half back one, then eventually make it a full back when I have the $. I've got the design, but not the cash as usual. This one also needs a touch up, I've had it done for a while now.




[/img]

This one was for my son, I'm thinking about going over it witha butterfly design and having my daughters name as well. Otherwise, it'll be a seperate one for her.






And this final one was my own design. Might be extending this one as well. Not sure yet, got heaps of other skin left :wink:


----------



## DrOsteo (Aug 19, 2006)

on ............your..............back??? :roll:


----------



## Bigblackdog (Aug 19, 2006)

Here's 2 of mine.
I got my Son's name done in Santa Monica last May at 'House Of Pain'.
The Fire Dragon on my right calf is there to balance the Water Dragon on my left...


----------



## scotchbo (Aug 19, 2006)

i did'nt realise how many aps member's have tat's lol that's awesome 

Condition 1 for owning a reptile: You MUST have at least one Tattoo lmao
Condition 2 For owning a Reptile: You MUST have the desire to want more tattoo's and more Reptile's lol


----------



## larks (Aug 20, 2006)

Wow, there has been some nice ink posted.
Here's some of mine. The dog was done from a photo.


----------



## theplantguys (Aug 20, 2006)

*tats*

here are mine, not as impressive as some, but they mean things to me so that’s all that’s important  

sorry for picture size was not really sure of what size to make them  

German shep. picture is from a photo of one of my past kids.
paw prints I got on the right ankle the day I put my first dog to sleep (her mind was good but her body just couldn’t keep up :cry: )
and the kanji is "Kyushin" the name of my dojo, I have been a member for 24 years and am a coach of the club too.

will get some of the wife’s when she gets home and post as well. I have another in mind I want a gecko, have wanted for years, just have to find design I like and decide on place.

some great work out there, lovely to see!

cheers
chris


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 20, 2006)

OuZo said:


> > I want someone to design me another tattoo, but I have no artistic skills (can't draw at all).
> >
> > I know what I want, but I just can't draw it! LOL!
> 
> ...



hmmmmm.... www.alienpunk.com.au


----------



## cwarren72 (Aug 20, 2006)

WOW Zoe that one of yours is enormous....I didn't realise you were getting a full body job like that lol...Seriously though I think all you people have something wrong with your heads...I mean why would you want to go and get those things all over your body?? Dirty looking things.. You should all be ashamed in yourselves.......Especially you Zoe...................hehe


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 20, 2006)

i aint biting this time,,leme guess, you are covered from head to toe?...tsk tsk


----------



## AustHerps (Aug 20, 2006)

Think I've put these up here before on some other thread??? Meh...

First tatt I got, In Nov 05, a coastal taipan





Second tatt, broken down into a few stages, a djara death adder, all freehanded




























Third tatt, Ireland









The Morrigan





Some unfinished Irish Counties where my roots stem to (Wexford and Dublin)





Beginning of a perentie





Ok sorry, I wen t nuts with pics  
All work done by Joe and Chilli (Swmbo and Raptor) at www.alleycatz.curvedspaces.com in Frankston, Vic.

Cheers,
Aaron.


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 20, 2006)

nice tata mate thanks for sharing...damn tht death adder is so clean!!!! looks like Raptor does some nice work


----------



## salebrosus (Aug 20, 2006)

AUSTHERPS do you have the outline or base drawing for those to snake tatts? They are absolutely fantastic.

Simone.


----------



## AustHerps (Aug 20, 2006)

Mate I'd never go anywhere else  very professional service, very clean shop, and always a fun day out. Where else can ya go and get inked and spend the session discussing herps?? 
From memory, the DA has had somewhere between 12 and 15 hours spent on it, and chilli now officially hates drawing scales lol. There's still a few hours to go, but I get distracted with other ideas, or lack of cash lol. I like having a couple of things on the go at any given time. It means that it will be easier to mesh everything together in one big concept later on down the track. Definately itchin for some ink (went through a stage of having a couple of hours a week), it's been about 2 months now!!! Aaaargh!


----------



## AustHerps (Aug 20, 2006)

johnbowemonie said:


> AUSTHERPS do you have the outline or base drawing for those to snake tatts? They are absolutely fantastic.
> 
> Simone.



The death adder was drawn straight onto me using a few pen lines and the machine (not to mention a few dry runs down my back OUCH). The colouration was just taken from a few online shots of various snakes.

The position the taipan sits in was taken from a hand drawn picture i found online of a US snake, but was adapted to show the slender body of the coastal, as well as the definitive head shape.

I tend to shy away from stencils, or predrawn work, as I like the idea of having original artwork 

Cheers,
Austy.


----------



## salebrosus (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks AUSTHERPS, they do look stunning.

Simone.


----------



## Skorpious (Aug 20, 2006)

AustHerps that Djara is sweet. Thats the pose I was thinking off but with a carpet python


----------



## Velten (Aug 20, 2006)

hay peoples, brilliant tats everyone, only just got my python and have wanted a tat for an extremely long time, parents very christian so not too easy but i'm leaving home soon, i cant draw at all so if anyone can design or knows how to design one be very grateful
i'm looking for a snake of course if you have a look at RevDaniel's one with the rip, i want somthing like that with the snake coming out of the rip and curling around fangs beared facing outswards of my back
sort of like this but ofcousre alot better the head i want striking out so if you look at it it would be striking at you


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 20, 2006)

has anyone seen this baby....

http://tattoo.about.com/b/a/116462.htm


----------



## cwarren72 (Aug 20, 2006)

mmmm......What is it all about? Can you believe it Zoe that someone thinks I have tatts? lol never


----------



## Jen (Oct 12, 2006)

anyone else? is it just me or are only a few of the pics actually there? Sorry all i know this is an old thread, but it was before my time so its new to me!


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Oct 12, 2006)

and yes, ive already been told to wax!


----------



## troynlesa (Oct 12, 2006)

*tAttS*

guys, just wanted to add a little something whilst getting some new pics of my sleeve work, Yuppie is the wrong name, Cashed Up Bogans, or CUB's is definately more descriptive for a number of us! Will have some pics of mine soon

Troy


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Oct 18, 2006)

i wish i was a cashed up bogan, i would have finished all my ink by now.
but im just an average bogan, so i have to do some year by year.


----------



## kelco (Oct 31, 2006)

cool as whiteyluvsrum!!!! and austherps awesome herps tats!!!!!!!!!!representinmg the inky brothers!!!!!!!!awesome art all round guys incredible !!!!!!!!
ps here a couple of pics first me workin on a client then my leg ....cover up of a misfit skull(toothbrush job 10yrs ago!:cry: )then my arm ....sorry bout the strange pics, poor quality pics but im here on my lonesome setin up and took em myself,hard!!!!


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Oct 31, 2006)

nice! some cool stuff! i have nothing on my back yet, going to leave it till i find something. one big back job! probably be the only one fully coloured.


----------



## kelco (Oct 31, 2006)

yeah color v black greywash mmmmm very hard , if its anythin too ya .....ya seem to have a very strong n solid theme goin on at the moment and yeah ya back would be a great oportunity for a start to some color ???i personaly i would leave color away from ya work in progress it looks so good as is (and will look even better when all done!)on a different topic ya seen miami ink on foxtel????
ps this is my arm all bruised up n purple n blue haha ill try for a clean photo now it was done months ago n this pic was taken day was done with poxy camera phone !!!!


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Oct 31, 2006)

yeah, ill probably stick with black and grey. just throwing some things up in there air at the moment.
na, i have'nt seen that show, dont have foxtel. should get it but!
skull looks trippy, looks better than the old plane skulls.


----------



## kelco (Oct 31, 2006)

yeah not real sure what the go with the blue purple bruisin is??????looked scary as @#$# for a week or so the eye looked real n zesty as hell!!!!! im not too computer saavy, can i zap ya full episode(1hr) of miami ink over net some how????see i am computer stupid haha


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Oct 31, 2006)

im hopeless with computers too?


----------



## kelco (Oct 31, 2006)

mmm ill think about it and hit up my computer nerds oops mates haha they oughta know someway!!!!!


----------



## Jen (Oct 31, 2006)

anyone know of good tat artists in Newcastle? i want a mourning band around my upper arm - a celtic band - and the moon phases on my lower back.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Oct 31, 2006)

One of my tattoos is of the invisible man!!!Hah Hah!!!


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Nov 1, 2006)

One of my Dragons...
Warning to all those with virgin flesh, tattoos and peircing are as addictive as reptiles....


----------



## stokedapollo (Nov 1, 2006)

ok at the start of the thread ppl are saying heres one and heres one but i see no pics lol 
happened on another thread too 
i see most other pics in other threads tho


----------



## freddy (Nov 1, 2006)

thats coz they were added on the old site...since the sites upgraded they are gooone.. some are there coz they are hosted by another site thingo


----------



## kelco (Nov 2, 2006)

whiteyluvrum worked into the night tonight on a sofhty client (pukes n passes out heaps!!!enjoyable!!!)needleshy is the term anyway here is his base colorin n a cople of waves he ionly good for about 40 min 2 a hr!!!! we got a hour and about 15mins tonight he was awesome !!!!


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 3, 2006)

looking good


----------



## raptor (Nov 3, 2006)

*Green Faery*

My other half finished this one for her client not long ago


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 3, 2006)

thats mad!


----------



## kelco (Nov 3, 2006)

wow wow wow is it rude to ask who?????(may not want more clients or haslers ??)


----------



## kelco (Nov 3, 2006)

not real tat relevant ,but here is some pics of my bike i have just rebuilt(basketcase) i dont know much bout bikes n its taken me ages!! we just shot some two pack metallic blue on it then tryed out some green ghost pearl dust i am importin, seems nice n suttle yet the comments are so good!!!!dont think the pic do it justice anyway enjoy............


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 3, 2006)

bugger! Why have so many tat photos gone? The ones that I can see are pretty good.. wish I could see more!


----------



## Beechy (Nov 3, 2006)

Heres one of mine. Hope it works.


----------



## kelco (Nov 3, 2006)

oww!!! i have heard nothin nice about the rib cage n side flanks!!!!!! ya picked some pretty painful spots eh???? beautiful work ...great flash whos ya tattooist(again if they want it out there!)


----------



## Beechy (Nov 3, 2006)

Heres another view.


----------



## Beechy (Nov 3, 2006)

Most of what you can see wan done by Norm Priest at Frankston Vic. It was a few years ago though, don't know if he's still there.


----------



## raptor (Nov 3, 2006)

kelco said:


> wow wow wow is it rude to ask who?????(may not want more clients or haslers ??)


Alleycatz Frankston


----------



## kelco (Nov 5, 2006)

cool as raptor  i want to travel outa the state (WA)one day n see the country ,so the more shops i hear off the more places to stop around the trip!!!!......... 
ps here that koi a coupla days after n all healin sweet lookin nice n bright(still have lil bits of yellow ,gold n white to run thru the fish n heaps of shaden n color in water)enjoy


----------

